# flax seed, aloe vera



## 22959 (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all,I'm taking this combo and I am still constipated alth


----------



## 22959 (Jun 1, 2006)

opps posted wrong.Is anyone taking aloe vera juice and flax seed. It is helping I use to go every 8 days now I'm going every 3 days but I'm still constipated any suggestions


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone taking Flax seeds(whole) to help with Constipation? I know a lot of people ground the flax seeds or they use flax meal, but I was wondering about having them whole. They seem to make my stool softer and loose. I started taking 2 tsp of flax seeds(whole) with my cereal. Any ideas, advice or suggestions??? Blessings,Abi


----------

